# (IL) Yellow Male out of FC-AFC " Soupy"



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

HRCH Maple Creek's Captain Morgan MH, QAA { FC-AFC Calumet's Super Sonic x FC-AFC Maple Creek's Maggie Mae}. " Morgan" is a beautiful, 70 pound yellow male who runs with breathtaking style and handles like a dream. Morgan was originally trained for field trials running two derbies and jamming one( which he will run again this fall), made the transition to hunt tests easily ( completing his JH and SH titles in a nine day stretch), his HRCH in seven straight and became QAA in 5 Quals ( JAM, reserve JAM and a first). Morgan is a very nice upland dog as well as the traditional work on waterfowl and doves.His pedigree is one of the best in the retriever world and contains NO LEAN MAC. I believe that Morgan is the only breeding male with this pedigree. Morgan is OFA Excellent(LR-167009E24M-PI ), OFA Normal(LR-EL34715M24-PI ), CERF Clear (LR-46025(08-44) ), CNM Clear(LR-CNM06-831-M-PIV ) and EIC Clear ( D08-051424). Complete pedigree and additional info can be seen on our website www.blindfaithretrievers.com. Please call 217-247-2754 to talk about Morgan or to discuss a breeding. Bill & Marcia Butikas, Blindfaith Retrievers, Indianola, Il.

***********************
_Combining duplicate ad posted on Jan. 4, 2010_

HRCH Maple Creek's Captain Morgan MH, QAA ( FC-AFC Calumet's Super Sonic x FC-AFC Maple Creek's Maggie May ).Yellow Lab, no Lean Mac, no chocolate. Morgan is four years old, beautiful and super stylish. He is breath taking to watch and a joy to run. Derby JAM in two starts, JH and SH in a 9 day stretch, then a quick MH( 4 passes at 2 1/2 then 6 months of winter and hunting). Medium Yellow and 70 pounds. Seven straight HRC finished passes( no handles on marks or diversions) to complete HRCH title. JAM in first Qualifying entered. A great pedigree at a reasonable price. No upfront or breeding fees if you do progesterone testing..stud fee prorated for litters smaller than 5.. Excellent care for your female. Morgan's puppies are mostly young but all are doing very well from a wide range of females( 46 breedings). OFA Hips Exc.(LR-167009E24M-PI),OFA Elbows Normal( LR-EL34715M24-PI), CERF Clr (LR-46025(44)), RD/OSD Normal, CNM and EIC Clear. References gladly furnished! For more info see www.blindfaithretrievers.com or pnone Bill or Marcia to discuss.


----------

